
UK Government backs open source - vaksel
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7910110.stm
======
omouse
Why ``Open Source'' misses the point of Free Software:
[http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-
point.h...](http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html)

